# paphiopedilum villosum var. laichauense



## Hakone (Aug 30, 2008)

Has someone information about this kultivar?. Which is the difference between paph. villosum var. laichauense and paph. villosum var. nha trang ?


----------



## Hien (Aug 30, 2008)

I did not know willosum has such a wide range of habitat.
Lai Chau is so far north-west of North Vietnam almost to the border with Laos while Nha Trang is the beach resort region in South Vietnam.
I am curious to see the differences too.


----------



## Hakone (Aug 31, 2008)

Hien said:


> I did not know willosum has such a wide range of habitat.
> Lai Chau is so far north-west of North Vietnam almost to the border with Laos while Nha Trang is the beach resort region in South Vietnam.
> I am curious to see the differences too.



Hello Hien, 
Yes Sir, you are right, such largely a distance :sob:


----------



## Hien (Aug 31, 2008)

With so many mountains and passes in between, I wonder how this species spreads, there must be more than just 2 varieties for such a long stretch of distance.
Imagine the cost of collect all varieties:sob:


----------



## michaelcando (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi,

I think the paph. villosum var. laichauense looks like the Paph villosum var boxalli. The plant of my friend bloom last week.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 1, 2008)

michaelcando said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think the paph. villosum var. laichauense looks like the Paph villosum var boxalli. The plant of my friend bloom last week.


Good info, thanks Michael


----------



## labskaus (Oct 1, 2009)

I was able to obtain two plants labelled Paph villosum var. laichauense last year, and was suspicious right away since the plant habitus is not typical for villosum. the first one is currently in bloom, and turned out to be gratrixianum var. dalatense. Nice, though.












As I just mentioned elsewhere, my villosum var. Nha Trang turned out to be a (pretty pale) annamense. I've seen a couple of nice, dark ones, though.

Cheers, Carsten


----------



## Pete (Oct 1, 2009)

villosum is indeed widespread and extremely variable. one might say there are 3 or 4 varieties and somebody else might consider them all the same highly variable species


----------

